# Rout edge of circle on the table?



## cagenuts (May 8, 2010)

Hi Guys

I need to rout a round over on the edge of a couple of bar stool tops. Can I push these through my router table or do I need to go the hand held route?

The tops are 400mm diameter and 19mm thick.

Thanks.


----------



## gav (Oct 12, 2009)

With a bearing guided round over bit, you should be able to do it on the table.
A starting pin would make it safer, as in this pic, although I don't recommend getting your fingers that close to the cutter.









Might actually be easier ,safer and quicker hand held. Just use some double sided tape to stick it down to the bench and around you go.


----------



## cagenuts (May 8, 2010)

Ah thanks for the reply. I just need to check if I can insert a pin in my Triton router table.

Interesting what you say though about it being safer hand held. I always tend to favour the table over my hands because I've always thought it was safer that way (limited to smallish items of course).

Keep well.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Hilton

Some of the Triton router tables have a place for the pin but some don't if not just use a 1/2 Fence, it can be just a simple block of plywood (12" x 18" works well) clamped to the table in two points on the table, and just to right and back a little bit of the router bit just like a pin..but much safer way.


=========



cagenuts said:


> Ah thanks for the reply. I just need to check if I can insert a pin in my Triton router table.
> 
> Interesting what you say though about it being safer hand held. I always tend to favour the table over my hands because I've always thought it was safer that way (limited to smallish items of course).
> 
> Keep well.


----------



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

Hi Hilton,
Either way is easy & simple job if bit has bearing.


----------



## cagenuts (May 8, 2010)

Thanks guys, just need to check if my bot has a bearing.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

It could be done without a bearing too. You just have to set the fence depth so that the radius of the circle only fits in just enough to do the roundover.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

cagenuts said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> I need to rout a round over on the edge of a couple of bar stool tops. Can I push these through my router table or do I need to go the hand held route?
> 
> ...


----------

